# F.H.A. Scrivener-Cambridge Paragraph Bible



## Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2008)

What are the main differences between this 1873 edition and the 1769 Oxford edition that is the basis for most of the AV's sold today? Which is better? 

If I'm not mistaken the Cambridge Paragraph Bible (not to be confused with the NEW Cambridge Paragraph Bible that was published in 2005) is what is used in Zondervan's KJV Study Bible.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 24, 2008)

I use that Bible... I found this A Textual History of the King James ... - Google Book Search


----------



## Grymir (Feb 26, 2008)

"bump"

I'm using my daily allowance of bumping on this thread because I use the Zondervan KJV reference bible with the first cambridge paragraph Bible. I really like this version and enjoy the way the OT has the speaking of God in poetry form. I was hoping others of us real KJV users could give me (and Pilgrim) some input. I like using it, but don't want to stray. 

Thanks in advance for all and any advice given.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2008)

Grymir said:


> "bump"
> 
> I'm using my daily allowance of bumping on this thread because I use the Zondervan KJV reference bible with the first cambridge paragraph Bible. I really like this version and enjoy the way the OT has the speaking of God in poetry form. I was hoping others of us real KJV users could give me (and Pilgrim) some input. I like using it, but don't want to stray.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all and any advice given.



Is this the version in all of Zondervan's KJV's now, not just their KJV Study Bible? I have a Zondervan KJV reference Bible, but it is not the Cambridge Paragraph Bible. But I bought it in 1999, I believe, and I think they made the switch a few years after that.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2008)

The following came up in a Google search. I'm not sure what the source is. 


> Edward Hills noted: "In the 19th century the most important edition of the King James Version was the Cambridge Paragraph Bible (1873), with F. H. A. Scrivener as its editor" (KJV DEFENDED, p. 217). Norton indicated that Scrivener was “more conservative” as an editor than Blayney (TEXTUAL HISTORY OF THE KJB, p. 124). He described this edition by Scrivener as “by far the most substantial and responsible work on the text after the work of the translators themselves” (p. 122). W. F. Moulton maintained that "the Cambridge Paragraph Bible, edited by Dr. Scrivener, is the classic edition of the Authorised Version" (HISTORY OF THE ENGLISH BIBLE, p. 211). In 1885, P. W. Raidabaugh wrote: “The most accurate edition, in all respects, of the Authorized Version ever published is the one issued from the Cambridge Press in 1873, under the editorship of the Rev. F. H. Scrivener” (HISTORY, p. 62). The introduction of the 2001 Strongest Strong's Concordance identified it as "the best modern edition of KJV" (p. x). This introduction noted that "Scrivener was commissioned by Cambridge University Press to create a standardized edition of the KJV to eliminate all of the errors and inconsistencies that had crept into the text" (p. x). This 1873 KJV edition is used as the basis for the new Strongest Strong's Concordance. The New Testament of this 1873 KJV was reprinted in The New Testament Octapla in the 1960's.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Pilgrim! That's what I have heard about it. It still seems to be the best today as far as my research has lead me.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Thanks Pilgrim! That's what I have heard about it. It still seems to be the best today as far as my research has lead me.



Thanks. I am still hoping one or more of the AV experts like maybe armourbearer or Jerusalem Blade would weigh in.


----------

